# PE Mechanical Exam Study material for sale



## POPAC (Feb 7, 2010)

I do have those books and DVD's for sale:

- Six Minute Solution HVAC and Refrigeration - $40 like new condition

- Six Minute Solutions Mechanical systems and Material problems - $40 like new condition

- Six Minute Solutions Thermal &amp; Fluids System problems - $40 like new condition

- ASME PE EXAM REVIEW - HVAC&amp;REFRIGERATION PRINCIPLES- $15

- ASME PE EXAM REVIEW - HVAC&amp;REFRIGERATION EQUIPMENT &amp; APPLICATIONS - $15

- ASME PE EXAM REVIEW - HVAC&amp;REFRIGERATION FUNDAMENTALS and SYSTEMS - $15

- ASME PE EXAM REVIEW - MACHINE DESIGN EXAM PRINCIPLES - $15

- ASME PE EXAM REVIEW - MACHINE DESIGN EXAM VIBRATION ANALYSIS - $15

Individual or all 5 DVD's for $ 60.

Please email me at [email protected] Thank you.


----------

